# Premier agrément et passage de la pmi bientôt



## justine31 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà j'ai fais une première demande d'agrément la pmi m'a appelé pour me dire qu'elle venait le 28/11 pouvez vous me dire comment ce passe cette première visite ? Elle m'a dit que 3h ne sera pas suffisant et  qu'elle reviendra pour les autres questions...
Elle m'a dit au téléphone visite du logement, sécurité et mise en situation ainsi que motivation. Merci de vos réponses bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

C'est difficile de répondre. Les évaluateurs/trices ne sont pas tous/tes de la même profession, tu peux rencontrer une puéricultrice,  ou une assistante sociale,  une ėducatrice de jeune enfant (je met au féminin car plus fréquent que masculin ).

Déjà C'est un premier point. Les personnes sont également bien différentes,  il y a les sévères archi-strictes et qui pensent que seul leur point de vue est admissible,  les plus relax...etc.

Il faut toujours mettre en avant le bien-être de l'enfant,  sa sécurité,  son éveil. 

Bien que je ne sois pas en adėquation totale avec la chartre d'accueil, je te conseille de la lire,  et de voir pour chaque point ce que toi, tu peux envisager.

Connaître le référentiel est utile, la ccn aussi. (Primordial).

Savoir identifier tes limites, tes besoins.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

3 heures pas suffisantes ???


----------



## justine31 (20 Novembre 2022)

Non à voir c'est pas suffisant elle aura encore plein de questions à me poser 😱.


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 20 ans la PMI venait 2 fois donc oui ça dure bien plus 3 heures...
L'évaluation est plus sous forme de discussion.
Je pense qu'il n'est pas si simple de determiner si cette personne, qui va travailler seule et donc en totale autonomie, à un poste qu'elle n'a jamais occupé avant, saura gerer tous les aspects de notre metier. Pourtant une fois l'Agrément délivré il est plus compliqué de le retirer, ça me semble donc plutôt normal que l'évaluation dure quelques heures. A mon souvenir c'était quelqu'un de gentil, agréable même si elle m'avait posé plusieurs questions que j'avais trouvé surprenantes, ce que je n'avais pas caché... mais qu'aujourd'hui je comprends mieux pourquoi ces questions...
Mon conseil est de se détendre, de répondre avec le plus de franchise possible car c'est le meilleure gage positif pour la suite.


----------



## Nany88 (21 Novembre 2022)

Oulalala 3h pas suffisant, c'est quelle va bien vous cuisiner.... 🤢🥶
Moi sa a durer 1h30 les mises en situations ect.. Mais sa c t à la pmi mais le rdv a domicile 30 minutes


----------



## justine31 (21 Novembre 2022)

Oui je stresse quand même pas mal elle m'a l'air gentille.J'ai beaucoup de question et personne pour y répondre ....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Novembre 2022)

Pourquoi ne posez vous pas vos questions ?


----------



## justine31 (21 Novembre 2022)

Je ne veux pas déranger... Je voudrais surtout savoir si il faut mettre une sécurité au tiroir ou il y a les couteaux ? Ou mettre mes médicaments ils sont pour l'instant dans un panier dans les toilettes en hauteur mais je n'ai pas encore d'armoire à médicaments. Est ce que je peux mettre juste une sécurité à clips sur ma porte où il y a les produits ménagers ? Faut il que j'installe les lits de bébé quand la pmi passera ou je peux juste lui montrer le matériel et ou je vais mettre les lits?en sachant que mon fils dort encore dans un lit à barreaux il va changer après les fêtes...
Faut il absolument avoir une pièce dédiée aux jeux ou peut on faire les activités dans le salon ? Et quels sont les questions fréquentes lord du premier entretien et mise en situation ? 

Merciii beaucoup pour les réponses apportées


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Justine. Je suis une récente agréée. Dans mon département c'est une puéricultrice qui est venue m'évaluer. Elle était très sympathique. Elle m'avait dit que si on n'avait pas assez de la matinée, on fixerait un deuxième RDV. Finalement notre RDV initial de 9h à 12h a été suffisant. En gros on a revu dans son entier le CERFA et les questions du CERFA, ma présentation, mes motivations, la définition de l'assistante maternelle, les droits et devoirs de l'ass mat (ce qu'on voit en RIMAM en fait), et beaucoup de mises en situations. J'avais un peu peur car il y a plein de trucs que je ne connais pas par coeur comme les stades développement de l'enfant, la diversification, les vaccins, mais comme j'ai su lui dire où me reférer, ça lui satisfaisait comme réponses. J'avais aussi élaboré un projet d'accueil et l'entretien a vraiment changé à partir de ce moment-là, elle a vu que j'avais une posture pro et que mon projet était bien ficelé. Je conseille vraiment de faire le projet d'accueil avant la visite de la PMI, même s'il sera amené à être changé par la suite car non seulement ça nous met en conditions mais en plus ça nous permet de potasser plein de choses sur le métier, la posture pro, le développement de l'enfant, etc. La visite du logement a duré peut-être 10 minutes à tout casser. Voilà. A la fin de l'entretien, elle m'a dit que pour elle c'était un avis favorable, même si ce n'était pas elle qui décidait.


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Novembre 2022)

Et concernant tes questions :

- oui il faudra sécuriser ton tiroir à couteaux
- je pense que tes médicaments en hauteur, c'est bon, le principal est que les enfants n'y ait pas accès, au pire tu achètes une boîte fermée à clé avec un cadenas, un truc du genre
- pour les produits ménagers pour certaines ça ne suffit pas, elles préfèrent qu'ils soient en hauteur, voire dans une pièce inaccessible.
- pour les lits bébé, c'est comme tu le sens, n'hésite pas à faire un petit listing de tout ce que tu dois acheter, quitte à faire des plans de ta maison avec le coin repos / coin repas / coin jeux / coin change / accueil-entrée / coin histoire etc.
- aucune obligation d'avoir une salle de jeux, il faut dailleurs mieux avoir un grand salon avec un espace jeux, qu'une toute petite salle de jeux car les parents employeurs pensent souvent à tord pendant les visites que leurs enfants vont être "enfermés" toute la journée dans cette petite salle de jeux, c'est en tout cas l'impression que ça donne pour certains. Si petite salle de jeux, il faut bien signifier aux parents que l'enfant évolue partout dans la maison pour balayer cette peur.
- questions et mises en situations fréquentes : je ne me rappelle plus trop mais il y avait pas mal de choses sur les situations d'urgence de type : "si un bébé à de la fièvre la conduite à tenir", si un bébé a un accident, si vous vous avez un accident, si un parent vient alcoolisé chez vous. Il y avait des questions aussi sur la motricité libre, la mort subite du nourrisson et les recommandations de couchage. Les droits et devoirs de l'ass mat et la définition que vous en faites du métier (les seuls trucs que j'avais appris par coeur). Elles évaluent aussi beaucoup notre futur positionnement pro. (de type si un parent vous demande de coucher son enfant sur le ventre que faites vous etc.)., des questions sur l'organisation aussi (car moi à l'époque chambre à l'étage mais j'ai tout mis au RDC au final, plus facile). Sur la conduite à tenir si un enfant ne mange pas, si un enfant veut piquer dans l'assiette de l'autre, si un enfant mord un autre, etc. Les puer et la formation sont très axées anti-VEO donc les discours de type "je gronde l'enfant" etc. c'est évidemment à bannir.


----------



## justine31 (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses je vais bien revoir tout ça avant lundi bonne journée à vous toutes


----------



## justine31 (22 Novembre 2022)

Et je voulais savoir si on ne réussi pas l'entretien oral est ce qu'on a une deuxième chance ou non ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

La personne qui viendra faite l'évaluation n'est pas la personne qui décide.  
Elle émet ou pas un avis favorable et ensuite votre dossier est étudier par le  Cd qui délivre l'agrément. En cas de réponse négative,  il me semble qu'il existe le recours. 

Soyez naturelle  n'hésitez pas à consulter vos notes, même pendant l'entretien, et posez des questions également.


----------



## justine31 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je voulais savoir également si l'infirmière de la pmi regarde dans vos armoires de chambre ? Et comment avez vous fait pour les nounous qui ont un escalier avec angle ( récent ) pour mettre une barrière on en a mis une comme on pouvait mais pas sûr que ça aille pour l'infirmière même si elle est aux normes à la bonne hauteur mais il y a une marche avant la barrière . Bonne journée et merci


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part ma puéricultrice n'a pas regardé dans mes placards, armoires, etc., elle était très respectueuse. Mais apparemment certaines le font. Avez-vous une photo pour votre escalier ? Une marche avant la barrière, pas de soucis normalement, on compose avec ce qu'on a. Moi aussi j'ai une marche et elle ne m'a rien dit.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Justine31, assistante maternelle pas nounou. 
J'ai Également une marche avant ma barrière. Cela n'a jamais été évoqué. 
A part dans ma cuisine pour le placard sous évier et le tiroir à couverts jamais il ne m'a été demandé ouvrir un placard. Dans les chambres, elles regardent l'emplacement des lits des accueillis et leurs états de sécurité et de propreté.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les évaluateurs n'ont pas l'autorisation d'ouvrir d'eux mêmes les placards chez vous. Ils peuvent en revanche vous demander de le faire.

Attention aux personnes intrusives.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

justine31 a dit: 


> Je ne veux pas déranger... Je voudrais surtout savoir si il faut mettre une sécurité au tiroir ou il y a les couteaux ? Ou mettre mes médicaments ils sont pour l'instant dans un panier dans les toilettes en hauteur mais je n'ai pas encore d'armoire à médicaments. Est ce que je peux mettre juste une sécurité à clips sur ma porte où il y a les produits ménagers ? Faut il que j'installe les lits de bébé quand la pmi passera ou je peux juste lui montrer le matériel et ou je vais mettre les lits?en sachant que mon fils dort encore dans un lit à barreaux il va changer après les fêtes...
> Faut il absolument avoir une pièce dédiée aux jeux ou peut on faire les activités dans le salon ? Et quels sont les questions fréquentes lord du premier entretien et mise en situation ?
> 
> Merciii beaucoup pour les réponses apportées


Bonjour, 
pour les couteaux soit vous mettez une sécurité au tiroir soit vous les retirez pour les mettre en hauteur
Les médicaments dans un panier en hauteur c'est bien 
Les produits ménagers en hauteur également ou sinon sécurité au niveau du placard 
Pensez également aux sacs poubelles, aux bouteilles d'alcool, à fixer les meubles type étagère, dressing, armoire
Qu'avez-vous prévu pour les lits, les chambres ? C'est mieux que la personne voit où dormiront les enfants et dans quelles conditions. Après s'il manque le lit actuel de votre fils, vous expliquez votre projet. 
Une salle de jeux n'est pas obligatoire. Chez moi les jeux, activités, les repas se déroulent dans la pièce à vivre en grande partie (tapis au sol, caisses de jeux à proximité, coin bébé, petite table et chaises, chaise haute, transat) et j'utilise une des chambres à l'étage en salle de jeux pour des petits temps. 
Pour les questions elle va reprendre les thèmes du dossier Cerfa que vous avez complété en creusant un peu plus et en vous mettant face à différentes situations. Organisation, connaissances, motivation, sécurité, relations, temps, acceptation du conjoint, des questions sur lui et son activité professionnelle, sur sa présence. Vous pouvez avoir des questions sur la conduite à tenir en cas de fièvre, la préparation d'un biberon, la diversification alimentaire, l'acquisition de la propreté, un enfant qui mord un autre, une journée type, où sont rangés les produits ménagers, votre moyen de chauffage... Si vous avez un extérieur pensez y aussi, il faut que ce soit sécurisé, clôturé


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Oui GenéralMetal1988, à chaque fois, pour placard sous évier et tiroir à couverts il m'a été demandé de les ouvrir. Les puers n'y ont pas touché.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Novembre 2022)

Tant mieux @Catie6432  car je sais que certaines evaluatrices se permettent d'ouvrir placards et tiroirs même dans les chambres à coucher.

Donc oui tout en sécurité mais pas d'abus.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Catie "nounou" n'est pas péjoratif du tout mais "nourrice" oui ... à un moment il y a des choses bien plus graves ...


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Au début j'ai ouvert mes portes de placard etc ... mais au fil des renouvellements j'ai montré les griffes et j'ai fermé à clé la porte de la chambre de mon fils puisque les enfants n'y vont pas et les pièces qu'ils n'avaient pas à aller (pièce de musique de mon mari) ... et dans ma cuisine depuis qu'on m'a obligée à acheter une barrière (90 euros) et bien ce qu'il y a dans mes tiroirs ne les regardent pas ... je ne me suis pas gênée pour lui signaler et elle n'a pas insistée ! avant je disais oui à tout mais maintenant j'ai remarqué que lorsqu'on osait tenir tête (en expliquant les choses et en démontrant A+B) et bien qu'on était mieux respectée ...


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi cela a de l'importance. C'est aussi une façon de faire reconnaître notre activité pour ce qu'elles est : une profession. 
Nounou, nourrice, gardienne et j'en passe pour moi du pareil au même ! Sur mes bulletins de salaire il y a écrit assistante maternelle agréée et mon nom.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Une profession mal reconnue il faut bien l'avouer ! moi on appelle tata ou nounou et çà me va et ce n'est pas pour cela qu'on ne me respecte pas !


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Et bien tant mieux je souhaite que tu sois, que tous soyons respectés.  
J'ai également la faiblesse de croire que l'on me respecte et en utilisant le nom de ma profession c'est encore mieux.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je suis du même avis que catie sur ce point, je sais que ça fait débat, mais je n'aime pas Nounou,  c'est bêtifiant je trouve.
Très infantilisant et oui ça manque de crédibilité.  Cela induit également une sorte de familiarité,  nounou ça fait intime...

Enfin ce n'est que mon point de vue bien sûr !


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Général bêtifiant infantilisant et bien vous n'y allez pas avec le dos de la cuillère🤔 ... et oui c'est un petit mot familier et intime mais à moi çà me va très bien car ce métier je le fais à la base pour l'accueil familial et cela a disparu au fil des années ! on veut nous mettre au même niveau que les crèches mais moi je suis chez moi et je sais me faire respecter qu'on m'appelle tata ne change rien ! les enfants et les PE vous appelle comment alors ??? les PE encore par mon prénom çà pourrait le faire mais les enfants surement pas !!! j'habite un petit village on se connait tous et après la fin des contrats souvent on s'embrasse et on se tutoie ... oh la la !!! 🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ben oui Angele par mon prénom,  tout simplement.  C'est bien comme ça.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Justine31

Ce qui me « choque » vos questions, malgré tout TRÈS bien de les poser 👍

*Les couteaux, les médicaments …*

Dans ce métier il faut impérativement être *LOGIQUE*. Un enfant ne doit JAMAIS avoir accès à tout ce qui est DANGEREUX. Donc tout doit être fait dans ce sens. Médicaments en hauteur et même dans une armoire fermée à clé.

Les couteaux : si la cuisine est ouverte donc accessible aux enfants, les couteaux, même PAS dans un tiroir fermé par un bloc tiroir car les enfants arrivent à l’ouvrir. J’ai des enfants même à 14 mois qui y arrivent c’est pour dire … donc les blocs tiroirs ou portes ne sont pas adéquats.

Exemple :

J’ai dû mettre mes couteaux, fourchettes au fond de mon plan de travail en angle et là les enfants ne peuvent ABSOLUMENT PAS les prendre.

Tout ce qui est produits d’entretien en hauteur et les produits vaisselle idem. Il y a des enfants qui ont mangé des pastilles de lave-vaisselle 😡 (chez leurs parents)

Évidemment si escalier, barrière en haut et en bas de l’escalier et FERMER (des parents ont des barrières mais ne les ferment pas d’où chutes dans les escaliers). Du vécu par des employeurs 👎🏼😡

Il ne faut AUCUN RISQUE pour l’enfant. Les enfants trouvent déjà par eux-mêmes le moyen de se faire mal même quand tout est sécurisé donc ÉVIDEMMENT ne pas rajouter ce qui aurait dû être éviter.

Toutes les prises mettre des caches prises, les plantes toxiques les virer, les plantes avec des boules au pied à enlever et même les plantes avec la terre à hauteur des enfants INTERDIT donc mettre quelque chose devant pour que les enfants ne mangent pas la terre ... et oui ça existe ...

*Faire le tour de votre maison intégralement.*

« *Ouvrir vos placards* »
OUI des puéricultrices CHIANTES il y en a 👉🏼 donc rien à hauteur d’un enfant de dangereux. Une puer a contrôlé une AM et a ouvert le placard où dormait l’enfant dans une chambre de l’enfant de l’AM. Des ciseaux, un « escargot » pour scotch avec le truc métallique à dents pour couper le scotch ... l’AM a été sermonnée à ce sujet ...

Ma 1ere puéricultrice qui n’était pas appréciée par beaucoup… mais enfin de compte était très cool après avoir eu plusieurs puéricultrices (la valse des puéricultrices depuis 5 ans, donc ça devient « drôle » pour les anciennes AM, mais lorsque l’on est nouvelle c’est flippant.

Donc j’ai eu toujours une remarque à chaque visite. La dernière en date, il y a quand même 3 ans cette nouvelle puer me sort « *votre escalier est un peu raide, non ? 😲 »*

Donc aussitôt j’ai rétorqué « *ABSOLUMENT PAS, il est tout à fait aux règles et NORMAL »

Enfin de compte les nouvelles règles sont qu’il ne faut pas monter à l’étage des enfants qui ne marchent pas..*
Donc dans un sens, elle avait raison car l’on peut tomber avec un bébé dans les bras et en + ça peut être lourd selon son poids et en + ça abime notre dos, les épaules ...

Et

*+ de 3 h malgré tout je trouve ça maintenant normal,* car il y a beaucoup de choses étonnantes que des futures AM ne savent pas, ou de jeunes parents ….

 il faut donc se renseigner comme vous l’avez fait et c’est TRÈS bien 👍

⚠️ Hier, une maman me dit que son enfant de 2 ans 1/2 est tombé de son canapé d’où la bosse sur son crâne depuis la veille !

*« Normal » il était debout sur le canapé donc NON UN ENFANT NE MONTE PAS SUR UN CANAPÉ chez l’AM  *


Voilà déjà quelques pistes pour votre 1er entretien


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Enfin de compte le métier d’assistante maternelle n’est pas à la portée de tout le monde et je trouve ça TRÈS bien tout ce qui est demandé maintenant.

Ensuite il y aura le côté administratif à voir (contrat) sans parler d’impayés et  prudhommes 🧑🏻‍🎓

ET

LE RELATIONNEL avec les parents alors là c’est un sacré dossier à étudier 📚


----------

